# copper connectors



## Dan Crawford (23 Dec 2007)

does anyone see any reason why I shouldn't use copper pipe to join two bits of filter hose together?
cheers guys.


----------



## cousin it (23 Dec 2007)

copper in an acidic environment will be erroded to some extent if you have any inverts in the tank this can be detrimental to their health,
you can buy stainless steel pipe in the same sizes as copper pipe which would be a safer option in my opinion.


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Dec 2007)

Nice one, i hadnt thought about the shrimp!
I'll have a think about stainless. Cheers


----------

